# Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?



## iTryX (22. April 2016)

*Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*

Guten Abend 

Ein Freund fragte mich gerade wer von den Beiden besser kühlt, habe noch keinen Test gefunden von den Beiden.
Die liegen Preislich ja ziemlich nah beieinander.
Hat jemand Beide und kann mir was sagen?

Ich persönlich habe eine Custom Wakü, allerdings lässt er sich nicht dazu überreden.. ^^

Dankbar für Antworten ^^


----------



## mr2insane (23. April 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*

Ich denke das beide ziemlich gut sind in dem preis Segment.
Ich habe den Arctic Freezer 240 und bin total zufrieden damit.
Im Idle habe ich zurzeit unter 20°C und in vollast 55°C.
Beim Freezer werden dir auch gleich die Lüfter für Push Pull mitgeliefert was auch nicht gerade verkehrt ist.


----------



## iTryX (23. April 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*



mr2insane schrieb:


> Ich denke das beide ziemlich gut sind in dem preis Segment.
> Ich habe den Arctic Freezer 240 und bin total zufrieden damit.
> Im Idle habe ich zurzeit unter 20°C und in vollast 55°C.
> Beim Freezer werden dir auch gleich die Lüfter für Push Pull mitgeliefert was auch nicht gerade verkehrt ist.



Danke für deine Antwort.
Welchen Prozessor kühlst du den?
Hörst du die Pumpe?


----------



## mr2insane (23. April 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*

Die Lüfter sind um einiges lauter sofern ich sie nicht mit meinem Corsair Graphite 780T auf stufe eins runterregel und selbst auf stufe 1 der Lüfter höre ich keine der beschriebenen töne aus dem Forum hier.

Ich hab auch damals über beide Waküs nachgedacht aber mich am ende für die von Arctic entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut.


*EDIT* ich hab den 6700k Prozessor


----------



## iTryX (23. April 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*



mr2insane schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind um einiges lauter sofern ich sie nicht mit meinem Corsair Graphite 780T auf stufe eins runterregel und selbst auf stufe 1 der Lüfter höre ich keine der beschriebenen töne aus dem Forum hier.
> 
> Ich hab auch damals über beide Waküs nachgedacht aber mich am ende für die von Arctic entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut.
> 
> ...



Aha, danke!
Bei ihm würde ein I7 5820k drunterkommen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*

Die Liqmax II 240 ist für den aufgerufenen Preis auch nicht verkehrt. Hab Sie seit Juli letzten Jahres verbaut und sie hält meinen FX 8370 bei 4,5GHz leicht undervoltet im Idle bei 31° und unter Prime95 auf max 55° und das bei auf 1600U/min begrenzten werksseitig mitgelieferten Lüftern die meines Erachtens echt verdammt gut sind im Vergleich zu ich sag mal den Krawallmachern von Corsair.
Klar ginge es noch etwas effizienter mit anderen Lüftern aber hey, die von Enermax sind dank DIP-Schalter in drei Stufen begrenzbar und PWM geregelt obendrein.


----------



## mr2insane (26. April 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*

Vom Preis her tun sich beide nicht viel und haben beide viele gute Bewertungen, teils besser als Corsair´s .
Wie geschrieben bin ich mit dem Arctic Freezer super zufrieden.


----------



## Bananen8r0t (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Enermax Liqmax 240 vs Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Wer kühlt besser?*

Da ich mit beiden schon das Vergnügen hatte, rate ich dir zur Arctic. Leisere Pumpe, leisere und doppelt so viele Lüfter und dickerer Radiator sprechen dafür  ^^


----------

